# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  FeelTact, the only sensory wristband, to communicate silently

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Novitact

----------


## Airicist

Novitact - communicate in any situation by connecting your sense of touch - Feeltact wristband 

Published on Oct 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Feeltact hands-on: a vibrating bracelet for super easy communications 

Published on Jan 14, 2015




> Radios and cellphones are not always the best form of communication. Sometimes you need something quicker and easily accessible, which is why the guys at Feeltact have created this innovative bracelet.

----------


## Airicist

Feeltact - The vibrating wristband to communicate in difficult conditions

Published on Nov 4, 2016




> Discover the Feeltact alert and communication system, its advantages and main specs. Feeltact is powered by Novitact.

----------

